# clements nerve and brain tonic



## blondie (Apr 16, 2006)

can anyone  tell me about the clements nerve and brain tonic please its a bottle i found in my garden it has some liquid in it ty


----------



## capsoda (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey Pam, I have a listing for Clement's Tonic But not for Clement's Nerve and Brain Tonic. If you could post a picture it would help.

 WARNING: Bottles are addictive to the point of insanity.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## blondie (Apr 16, 2006)

did you see the pic capsoda i posted it


----------



## capsoda (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeap i saw it.


----------

